
Node.js and io.js will be merging - valera_rozuvan
https://github.com/nodejs/node/issues/1664
======
richmarr
This Github issue was news in May. If you're looking for a status update
there's nothing to see here

------
ruffrey
I'm stoked they are merging. I think it's not a great idea to rename the
project.

Node has had trouble getting traction in some enterprise circles because it
was "0.x.x" instead of "1.x.x" or seen as early technology, or JS is not
strongly typed, etc etc. But at least it had name recognition.

Nobody outside the community has really heard of iojs. If they go forward with
a rename, it's going to appear volatile - if outsiders even realize it's the
same project.

